# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Материалы по сербскому языку

## RedFox

*Учебники и справочники:*  Сербский язык для начинающих: Учебник и разговорник. (Иванова И. Е.) Таблица форм личных местоимений. Таблица: числительные. Обзор системы времён глаголов в сербско-хорватском языке.  learn101.org — Serbian lessons. srpskibre.com — Serbian lessons.  serblang.ru — в разделе «полезное» можно найти учебники, словари, аудиокниги и адаптированные тексты.  Детская литература на сербском языке.  Переводы текстов песен.  *Словари:*  Srpsko-ruski rječnik i Rusko-srpski rječnik (Autor je Irina Antanasijević.)  Vokabular (толковый словарь)  *Различные статьи и исследования:*  On function of word order in English and Serbian Perfect(ive) or not? Aspectual restrictions in Serbian Role of aspects in VP-Elipsis in Serbian Particles and prefixes in English and Serbian The verbs znati and um(j)eti in Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian

----------


## RedFox

Ударение в сербском языке:  Akcenatski sistem srpskog jezika - www.mala-matura.com - YouTube  Језичка култура - акценат - YouTube

----------


## RedFox

serpski.blogspot.ru — блог о сербском языке.  «Сайт о языках» — как ни странно, действительно сайт о языках. Точнее, блог. Посты, посвященнве сербкому: langs.ru/sr/

----------

